# Which bank in Sao Bras



## crackle (Nov 17, 2015)

We are just about to open a Portuguese bank account but before deciding which one we wondered if anyone has had good experiences with any particular bank, especially one with a branch in Sao Bras, Olhao or Estoi. 
Also we are struggling to get an idea of fees online. Do most banks just have a monthly fee or do you pay for all transactions?
Tia


----------

